# Need UV Advice Please



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'm considering using UV lighting for the inside of my entire barn, rather than spotlighting some of the things inside it. I viewed 20 pages looking for UV threads. I'm long on questions and short on knowledge! Can you point me in the right direction?

1. It's a single room about 12x24. I have props on all four walls, from ceiling to almost the floor, some of them on shelves. Can I light the whole room with only one (or few) lights - and without blinding people when they look up? There are things laying across the rafters, like interior molding and stuff, and this year I conveniently used them to hide some small lights.

2. There is no electricity to the building. I can get it there but it'll require at least 150' of extension cords and there's no convenient, inconspicuous opening for it. TOTs would actually have to walk under it plus it would need to go over the roof just to reach a window. Is it possible to battery-power this? I'll only need it once a year.

3. If the above two things are doable, would it be possible to spotlight a few non-UV props with LEDs, without spoiling the effect?

Thanks!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can spotlight non uv props, just use something with a narrow enough beam to cover only the prop, if you want uv light without electricity consider buying a large marine grade 12v battery, charger and a power inverted. A properly sized setup can run flourecent blacklights and your prop lights and even a small stereo. Even better would be to buy some directional uv led panels. These panels are stage lights but draw less than half of what a flourecent blacklight would draw requiring a smaller inverter. Another step you could choose is to get a bunch of uv leds and wire them in a string in proper configuration to run them on 12v. Just charge your battery the day before and you should be good for the night.


----------

